# Ventilation problems



## syldussault (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a Nissan Maxima 2000 with an automatic heater & air conditionner.
It was hot today so I turn on the fan and air was going out only from step area only. I tried to change the output area but nothing change.
Normally I have 4 level of ventilation...now I only have 2?!

Temperature seem to be cool... the problem is the fan level & output area selector...

I recently have to change the altenator...does this have any link?

Thanks for you help!

Best regards,


----------

